# DFW area herf? August 5th, 2K5



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Guys, I was just down at Arlington Cigar, and on August 5th they are having a La Flora Dominicana tasting. I was thinking that we could possibly get all the Metroplex people together there and have a herf? It's a special event, there will be free cigars, there will be a lot of cigar smokers there even if there arent a lot of CS DFW area people that can come. I think it would be the perfect opportunity to get together, meet CS people, and have a free smoke, and just have a good time.

I just got accepted to a private christian school in Searcy, Arkansas where smoking and drinking is not allowed. And thats why i havent been on in the past month, The schools firewall blocked ClubStogie.com because it was "tobacco related."

Get back to me @ [email protected] or hit me up on aim or msn, or yahoo on weather or not you would like to come

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

I've spoken with uniputt and paperfireman, and they seem interested, but uniputt had some suggestions like if we stayed at Arlington Cigar the entire time they might not appreciate it, because the front area isnt very big, and the back is for members only. So we might want to go somewhere else cigar friendly and that would be more suitable for bigger crowds. Such as the Tap-inn in grapevine, or possibly the Gaylord Hotel Sports Bar. If you know of anywhere else that would be suitable, please let me know. If you are interested, post a reply, or send me a pm, or email, and let me know, and we could start planning something.


----------

